# kansas city weather and info



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i couldn't find the old one so i thought i would start a new one...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

went down to kc today and it felt like summer compared to home....i always wondered why KC is so much warmer than my town is and we are only 1 hour north of the airport...
soooo i did a little research and what i came up with on a frost zone chart that we are in the same frost zone as parts of North Dakota and parts of Minnesota. KC is not 1 zone away not 2 zones away, but 3 zones!!!!!!! look at this map, we are straight north of KC just 20miles before the IA border. http://www.victoryseeds.com/hardzone/hzm-sm.html


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I hadn't ever looked to be honest with you. It's crazy how just an hour South there can be such a different climate change.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looking like a chance on sat. am......i bet most of you guys don't even care since the weather is so nice....


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

KC guys....have they backed off your forecast? we were 1-3" but now they are saying 1" or dusting as of friday am......1-3" a little south of st. louis right now


----------

